# Speed Test



## Trundle (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have better speeds than me I will give you 100 TBT.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 1, 2015)

awh well


----------



## Improv (Feb 1, 2015)

do i win


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 1, 2015)

I always get like an F- when I do this haha.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 1, 2015)

Download: 6.72
Upload: 1.34
Ping: 32ms

Not sharing the picture thing because I don't want anyone to know where I live.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 1, 2015)

I got, 9.88Mb/s download, 2.38 Mb/s upload and 11 ping. Not sure if that's good or not, I did the speed test on my iPad though so it may be quicker on my computer...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> If you have better speeds than me I will give you 100 TBT.



**** canada just so you know


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine crashed during the speed test... That's how bad it is. xD


----------



## Redficasu (Feb 1, 2015)

lol, ill never get that high. xD


----------



## Saylor (Feb 1, 2015)

Trundle said:


> If you have better speeds than me I will give you 100 TBT.


Shoot, I almost beat you.


----------



## Goop (Feb 1, 2015)

On my laptop at someone else's house.
Pretty bad. I tried playing League earlier and I was so unused to having only 40-50 fps and 110 ping, ha.​


----------



## Eldin (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Luxanna (Feb 1, 2015)

Eldin said:


>



thats... We can only pray for you D:


----------



## Roshan (Feb 1, 2015)

hh


----------



## Javocado (Feb 1, 2015)

hand ova that cheddar fam


----------



## Cory (Feb 1, 2015)

Javocado said:


> hand ova that cheddar fam



fake


----------



## Javocado (Feb 1, 2015)

Jk but all of the gang crime in LA has led to a drastic drop in internet speeds throughout the city or else I would've beat u.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> fake



reported as spam


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 1, 2015)

This is the speed of my laptop. Pitiful. Absolutely. Pitiful. Put my laptop out of its misery please...


Luckily, my computer speed is decent. Nowhere near as good as everyone elses, but might as well post it anyway. Heheh.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 1, 2015)

i have no idea how bad this is


----------



## Beardo (Feb 1, 2015)

How do you post this... R.I.P


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 1, 2015)

oh my god i knew it was bad but not that bad omfg


----------



## kassie (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## roseflower (Feb 1, 2015)

This is really interesting, thanks for posting
Download: 5.80
Upload: 0.55
Ping: 48


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 1, 2015)

Does it count if I photoshop it? Lol


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crap it won't work for mobile

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh well. Mines really bad anyway.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 2, 2015)

Yikes. Where is OP? South Korea or something?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 2, 2015)

From Tokyo, Japan. This is on my laptop, with WiFi, too. It would show faster up and down if I was plugged in.


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 2, 2015)

Last month mine was 3.3 so I'm pretty ****ing happy with my 65, thank you very much 
I dunno why my ping is so bad, though. Storms, maybe.

nah, either way I literally live in the middle of nowhere. Charter is the fastest ISP available out here on our tiny little island. I get a solid 8-9 MB when downloading as opposed to my old 700~ kbs, so seriously. I'm content and I literally don't know what I'd even do if I had gigabit or higher speeds.


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol Trundle what computer is yours ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -





Mine is horrible uwu


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 2, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops xD


----------



## Temari (Feb 3, 2015)

Do I win


----------



## Locket (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy **** That' spretty fast




Spoiler: Or if ya want my second one, but it's ****


----------



## doveling (Feb 4, 2015)

mines fricking slow ahhhh ****


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 4, 2015)

;__;


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 4, 2015)

MintSwift said:


> Do I win



When do I get to move in and leech off of your internet?

....When do _we all_ get to move in and leech off your internet? lolol.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 4, 2015)

MintSwift said:


> Do I win





DJStarstryker said:


> From Tokyo, Japan. This is on my laptop, with WiFi, too. It would show faster up and down if I was plugged in.



Dang, you two. If you want the 100 TBT, PM/VM me!


----------



## nard (Feb 4, 2015)

i got a b and it wont let me post it


cries


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## device (Feb 5, 2015)

Speed of the internet connection at my school, I'll post my home speed later today. Surprisingly the schools internet speed is near your internet speed.


----------

